# My Fuck Off's



## Mr. Hatrickz (Aug 2, 2005)

aah man im leaving for good.....so....I WANNA GIVE MY FUCK OFF'S


first off FUCK YOU justice whos being a lil cock sucking bitch take that for an assumptions you lil son ova cock sucking biaaaaaaaatch...


FUCK YOU VASH cuz your an ass and your mama and sisters r bitches and your mom can suck my dick too you lil piece of shit...motha fucker lick my balls...your a worthless lifeless piece of shit you a dickless motha fucker who cries alot before he sleeps...i swear to god you look like a pussy who i will piss on everyday if i see....and BTW i just PWNED YOUR ASSS MOTHA FUCKEEERRRR...

FUCK YOU Nikki ABBLUVVER YOU stupid asshole FUCK who can't even find his OWN DICK, And blah blah blah and FUCK and STUFF and I SEEM TO HAVE ANGER MANAGEMENT PROBLEMS.
Fuck you, I am awesome you have been OWNED because I used NASTY WORDS YOU FUCK, YEAH!


FUCK YOU TO MOE...ayyyy ya zool ana ma golteleek asskoott aayyyy ya zoooool...SHAMBORTAK FE 6EEZ 7ABOBTAK YA ZOOL AYYYY...gano6at omak....fucking sudani you can kiss my ass...go back to darfour you fuck...your president in sudan just got knocked the fuck down....GO BACK TO THE JUNGLE YOU LIL FUCKING APE...



FUCK YOU SAYOKO....you fucking bitch...your as ugly as my ass just cuz the fucking losers who have no life in this forum masturbate in your pictures doesnt mean your hot you FUCKING UGLY SLUT...your a whore and yoll always be a whore no matter what you do...your mom is probably a hooker and your dad can suck my balls you lil twisted fucking motha fucking cock sucking ass licking BIAAAATTCCHHH....IV JUST OWNED YOU YOU HORSE HUMPING WHORE....YEEEH SUCK THAT SHIT YOU LIL WHOORREE



FUCK YOU RENZOR...for being the dumb fuck you are your a fucking misrable asshole who lives in garbage cans and sucks on monkeys nipples...fucking loser you dont have a life you fucking motha fucker you can suck my dick you lil misrable piece of shit




FUCK YOU Kiri no Kunoichi  cuz you are a whooooreeee...a motha fucking whooooree....a cock sucking WHOOOREE...whacha gonna do huh?...fucking ban me? FUCK YOU DO THAT....im not like you you lifeless bitch you fuckin lil CUNT ill fucking RAPE YOUR BUTTHOLE IF I SEE YOU YOU FUCKING WHOOOOORREEEE...fucking slutty bitchy fucking pussy licking dick humping BIAAAAAAAAATCH....



FUCK YOU KAGAKUSHA cuz your a fucking balls sucking motha fucking loser who kisses so much ass his lips are always puckered and ready...MOTHA FUCKER DONT EVER TELL ME WHAT TO DO YOU HEAR YOU FUCKING BIAAATCCCHHH YOU HEEAAARR????....FUCKING DICKLISSS ASSSHOOLEEE....ILL FUCK YOU UP LIKE A ROOSTER FUCKING A CHICKER YOU HEEEAARR????




FUCK YOU MONK3 you fucking misrable ape ya fucking motha fucker ass licking bitch...can you like SHUT THE FUCK UP NOBODY CARES ABOUT YOUR OPINION you lil worthless piece of shit...



FUCK YOU jkingler...cuz your a stupid fuck you fucking motha fucker suck my dick if you dont like my balls you lil worthless banned shit you were banned you fucking asshole i dont care your a worthless peice of shit...




FUCK YOU Ninamori cuz your a fucking whoooreee HAHA I LAUGHT AT./.AAAAAAAHHH SHUT THE FUCK UP IM GONNA BOMB YOU BUTT HOLE WITH MY CUM YOU HEAR YOU FUCKING SLUT YA FUCKING LOOSSSEEEERRRRRRRR......GO GET A FUCKING LIFEFFEFEFFEEEEEEE FFFUUUCCCKKKKEEERRRRRRR.......



FUCK YOU CANTI you fuckin butt lookin son ova bitch you can suck my dick you fucking BASTARD your fucking mom fucked your dad and you came by mistake you fucking uglyy ass wiping shit eater monkey loving fucking ASSSHOOOOOLLLEEEEEEE




FUCK YOU GOOBA YOU MOTHA FUCKERERR WITH A FUCKING FUCKED UP NICK NAME YOU FUCKING MISRABLE piece of fucking shiit you worth nothing do u hear? you worth shit keep kissing asses you worthless piece of HORSE SHIIIITTT.




FUCK YOU SANTOSj  you fucking son ova bitch do u compare yourself to me you motha fucking dick sucking bitch??.....YOU FUCKER ILL FUCK YOU UP LIKE I DO WITH FUCKING ORANGES ILL SQUEEZE THE SHIT OUT OF YOU U LIL PIECE OF SHIT YOU FUCKING CRAPLESS MOTHA FUCKER YOU FUCKING BRAINLESS DIRT EATING ASSK KISSING BIAAAAAAAAAATCH...



FUCK YOU Vodrake you lil fucking slut who the hell brought your fucking ugly face into this world??..look at you fucking freak you can suck my big ass dick you lil bitch asss slutty WHOOOORREEEEEEE..



FUCK YOU QT_LiEn  YOU FUCKING ASIAN FUCKING WHOOREE...dont ever act superior you lilpiece of shit your a worthless piece of crap ill FUCK YOU ASIAN BUTT HOLE ANYTIME YOU CUNT YOU FUCKIN CUNNT YOU FFUUUCKKINN WHOOORORREEE...




FUCK YOU Niabingi  YOU FUCKING BITCH DONT EVER SAY MY POSTS WERE DUMB YOUR FUCKING DADDY AND MOMMY ARE DUMB CUZ THEY FORGOT TO WEAR CONDOMS BEOFRE THEY HAD YOU FUCKING LIL WHOORE CUNT SLUTTY BIAAAAAAATCH...




FUCK YOU dragonzair dude shut the FUCK UP you with your fucking childish shit and drawings r u a fucking baby???...what the fuck you fucking bastard you cant say shit you fuckin parents mistake you FUCKIN PUSSYYYYYYY...



FUCK YOU anime606 you fucking piece of kissing ass shit you motha fucker you deserve a fucking spit in the fucking face you can lick my balls you son ova bitch...your a fuckin asshole with no life so you can KISS MY ASSS MOTHA FUCKEEERRR....




FUCK YOU skmt999 motha fucker shut the fuck up go back to ur mamas pussy you lil PIECE OF SHIT...



FUCK YOU Min aah what to say one fucking nob starts off to a kiss in THE ASSS FUCK you LOSSEERR FUCKING BIAAAATCH..



FUCK YOU Kno7 you fucking loser you enjoy reading huh?...well read this FUUUCCKKK YOUUU YOUU SON OVA BITCH YOU CAN SUCK MY DICKS AND PIPE MY BALLS YOU LILE ASS SHITTYY FUCKING NOOOB...




FUCK YOU Keramachi hey you fucked up retard hows you bitch moma...tell her i had so much fucking her doggystyle last night hes but hole was fucking open from all the dicks she took when she was a lil FUCKING WHOOORREEE YOUU FUCKING SON OVA BITCH YOU CAN KISS MY FUCKING ASSSS.



FUCK YOU Herminator SCRRREEWW YOU AND YOUR FUCKING FAMILY YOU WORTHLESS PIECE OF SHIT...



FUCK YOU DONKEY KONG you fucking asian motha fuckin slave you fuck you will suck my dice you ass wiping ugly MOTHAFUCKER YOUR SOO FUCKING UGLYY I SWEAR YOUR A TYPICAL ASIAN LOSER YOU FUCKING MOTHA FUCKER YOU MOM WAS PROBABLY A HOE YOU MOTHAFUCKING ASS WIPE FUCK YOUUUU...


FUCK YOU PEK YOU FUCKING IGNORANT ASSHOLE YOU WANT ARABIC WELL TRANSLATE THIS.....KOS OMEK YA IBEN ELGA7BA KOS OMEK YA 7AYAWAN YA FAR5 AFTA7K INTAA WA OMEK TFOO 3ALA SHAKLECH YA IBEN ELWE95AA....YOU FUCKING ASS WIPE ASSHOLE YOU CAN SUCK MY DICK ALL DAY FOR ALL I CARE YOUR WORTHLESS PIECE OF SHIITTTT...






and ofcourse the last but not least THE BIGGEST FUCK YOU GOES TO HOODNINJA...YOU FUCKING WIIGEERR YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE MOTHA FUCKING BITCH CUM EATING MOTHA FUCKER RAPPER BLACK WANNABE YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE ILL FUCK YOU UP LIKE THE WIGGER YOU ARE YOU FUCKING PUSSY YOU WANNA FUCK WITH ME???I FUCKER YOUR MAMA YOUR PAPA YOUR GRANDMAMA YOUR GRANDPAPA I FUCKER YOUR FUCKIN WHITE ANCESTORS YOU LIL PICE OF SHIT FUCKKKKKKK HOW YA LIKE ME NOW WWIIGGAAAA.....






finnaly here we come the moment of goodbye...well you know i HATE ALL THE MOTHA FUCKER WHO DISSED ME...and i would like to say THANK YOU to all the people who stood for me and all the people who were right and didnt kiss the mods's asses cuz they fucking STINK OOH YEH AND FUCK YOU TAZ FOR HAVING SUCH A CRAPPY SITE WITH THE WORST MODS EVER YOU FUCKING CANADIAN RETARD..


YES YOU ALL DESERVE TO DIE AND I HOPE YOU BURN IN HELL!!!!!

I JUST OWNED YOU ALL...AND YOU ALL HAVE JUST BEEN HaTrIfUcKeD


FUCK YOU VERY MUCH AND HAVE A FUCKED UP DAY


----------



## Blue (Aug 2, 2005)

You're back?


----------



## abfluvver (Aug 2, 2005)

Where the fuck is my hate?
Ass.

ETA:
Dani, edit his post and put me in there. ):


----------



## Smitty (Aug 2, 2005)

I got bored..it was the same thing over and over...is he banned yet? if not I want my name put in that!


----------



## ninamori (Aug 2, 2005)

You hate me, and I ask, "Who the hell are you?"


----------



## Blue (Aug 2, 2005)

> ETA:
> Dani, edit his post and put me in there. ):


Done. There was some space second from the top


----------



## Meijin (Aug 2, 2005)

You're a fucking idiot. Just shut up.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 2, 2005)

This is art. *reps*


----------



## TDM (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry to bring this up, but who is he? I have honestly NEVER seen him before.


----------



## abfluvver (Aug 2, 2005)

I love you Dani 

Oh well.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow.



> FUCK YOU GOOBA YOU MOTHA FUCKERERR WITH A FUCKING FUCKED UP NICK NAME YOU FUCKING MISRABLE piece of fucking shiit you worth nothing do u hear? you worth shit keep kissing asses you worthless piece of HORSE SHIIIITTT.


I got mentioned by name, I feel like people actually know who I am!   How is "Gooba" a fucked up nickname on this forum?  I think I have one of the most normal ones here.


----------



## ninamori (Aug 2, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Sorry to bring this up, but who is he? I have honestly NEVER seen him before.


Neither have I.

And I got a rant.

Kick ass.


----------



## lucky (Aug 2, 2005)

lol.  That was awesome.  It must've taken him ages to think of that.


----------



## Sorano (Aug 2, 2005)

I wonder how long he took to write that.


----------



## Core (Aug 2, 2005)

All it is, is constant cursing.


----------



## Norb (Aug 2, 2005)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> You hate me, and I ask, "Who the hell are you?"


*hugs monny*


----------



## Crowe (Aug 2, 2005)

Talking shit about my mom... Keep it up. She is very hot tho. We'll good luck in life, i hope your fighting skills exceeds those skills of your mouths. You added me cause i said that i could speak more language than you and that you were a noob? Thank you. I guess that post ought to take 2 years or something?


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Aug 2, 2005)

something tells me hes in a depresion 0_o


----------



## Jam (Aug 2, 2005)

I think someone needs a better vocabulary no


----------



## Sorano (Aug 2, 2005)

He posted in the Off topic Lounge and 3 times in the Complaints Dept.  He must have a lot of time on his hands.

Edit: And Academy Registration and Court of Pure Souls. Oh heck, he posted the same thing everywhere.


----------



## Yukimura (Aug 2, 2005)

This is sorta cool in a weird way.


----------



## tikimoof (Aug 2, 2005)

O_o I hope that he got rid of all that pent up hatred.

That being said, couldn't he have more original insults?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 2, 2005)

> FUCK YOU VASH cuz your an ass and your mama and sisters r bitches and your mom can suck my dick too you lil piece of shit...motha fucker lick my balls...your a worthless lifeless piece of shit you a dickless motha fucker who cries alot before he sleeps...i swear to god you look like a pussy who i will piss on everyday if i see....and BTW i just PWNED YOUR ASSS MOTHA FUCKEEERRRR...


You want to piss on pussies?  No wonder you're always thinking about fellatio, that won't get you laid anytime soon.
You've just been HaTrIfUcKeD.  Next victim.


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 2, 2005)

yay somebody put this back up!

So I got fucked off eh? I feel special that was too funny to read. I enjoy reading? does that make me a nerd?  oh noes, mrhatrickz is cooler than me..:sad

Your comment on me is completely irrelevant Mrhatrciks. Not only are you rude, but stupid. I enjoy reading about the stupidity of others. YOUR stupidity. I mean c'mon now, complaining about something irrelevant, getting banned, returning as a other user a pleading for mercy, coming back after your ban and saying you own everyone. It's hilarious.

I really hope you get another IP, come back on NF, and make a fool out of yourself again.


----------



## lucky (Aug 2, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Keep it up. She is very hot tho.



I feel like a sleepover.  Your place.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't believe I was so high on the list.


----------



## Jones (Aug 2, 2005)

i've never seen someone put so much work in to being banned. 

on another note i've been seeing a lot of people leaving the forums or just getting banned for being an asshole. (yesterday's incident) whats happening to this forum?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 2, 2005)

Jones said:
			
		

> i've never seen someone put so much work in to being banned.
> 
> on another note i've been seeing a lot of people leaving the forums or just getting banned for being an asshole. (yesterday's incident) whats happening to this forum?


It's cyclical, the idiots tend to come in waves.


----------



## Misk (Aug 2, 2005)

Yea 10 to 1 we'll see a few more idiots then there will be none for a while


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Aug 2, 2005)

So there are people out in the world who take a excessive ammount of time out of their life to bitch and complain about people miles away?

What is this world coming to!


----------



## Jones (Aug 2, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> It's cyclical, the idiots tend to come in waves.



wasnt it you who said you were gonna leave about a week ago?


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 2, 2005)

When is my parade, i was first off!


----------



## The Mist (Aug 2, 2005)

heh, this guy has made a shit load of accounts on NF. Why not just ban his IP from the server host and not the forum?


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 2, 2005)

man, I was so far down the list..ing

And it's funny how it probably took him hours writing all of that repetitive crap, being the dumbass he is, but it only took what, a click to ban him?


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 2, 2005)

Kno7 said:
			
		

> man, I was so far down the list..ing




it's because you didn't insult his grammar  enough :sad


----------



## Misk (Aug 2, 2005)

I wasnt even on the list ing


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 2, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> it's because you didn't insult his grammar  enough :sad



Actually I didn't even insult HIM, I merely enjoyed reading his overwhelming stupidity 

btw justice your sig is hilarious


----------



## Sex (Aug 2, 2005)

Kno7 said:
			
		

> man, I was so far down the list..ing



Rejoice, I wasn't even on that list. :sad


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 2, 2005)

Jones said:
			
		

> wasnt it you who said you were gonna leave about a week ago?


That was a joke thread about 3 weeks ago


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 2, 2005)

who ever was mention in this deserves the right to quote his insult into his sig :]


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Aug 2, 2005)

I went unmentioned...I need to be a bigger asshole :sad


----------



## Codde (Aug 2, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> Where the fuck is my hate?
> Ass.
> 
> ETA:
> Dani, edit his post and put me in there. ):


Maybe you don't deserve one. 



			
				abfluvver said:
			
		

> I love you Dani


Nope. You don't.



			
				Ninamori said:
			
		

> You hate me, and I ask, "Who the hell are you?"


He may be asking the same thing, jsut that you are so hateful he can hate you without knowing who you are.



			
				Canti said:
			
		

> You're a fucking idiot. Just shut up.


That's quite a mature thing to do... (on the same level as the origianl poster...)



			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> You're back?


Maybe someon didn't do a good job of banning.

Not trying to flame or anything... or to be rude. But I have a feeling this thread was only taking out of the Landfill to "pwn" him as I believe Vash puts it (but then he'd consider every action by him "pwning").


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my. o.o

Who is this person who hates everyone though?


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 2, 2005)

He put his head in the microwave and fried his brain :3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 3, 2005)

All that hate and he didnt even use spellcheck...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 3, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Maybe someon didn't do a good job of banning.
> 
> Not trying to flame or anything... or to be rude. But I have a feeling this thread was only taking out of the Landfill to "pwn" him as I believe Vash puts it (but then he'd consider every action by him "pwning").


I wanted to make it permanent, but NOOOOOOOO...
Well, now he's gone for good.

This thread was brought out by mod team consensus on the basis that it was never meant to be trashed.  He wanted to go out in the public eye, so here we are to crucify him.


----------



## Shishou (Aug 3, 2005)

Lol...

So pathetic.


----------



## ninamori (Aug 3, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> He may be asking the same thing, jsut that you are so hateful he can hate you without knowing who you are.


I didn't get a word you said...

Oh!

So now I'm hateful?


----------



## DOK (Aug 3, 2005)

haha you dumbshit, Dragonzair can draw way better than you. bye


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 3, 2005)

I didn't make the list either.  Darn!! My chance for fame - to be pwned by Mr. Hatrickz. I would've been in some of the best company this forum has to offer, too.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 3, 2005)

Probably the second most fucks I've seen in a post.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow I was fourth on his list and I never actually did anything to him 



> FUCK YOU RENZOR...for being the dumb fuck you are your a fucking misrable asshole who lives in garbage cans and sucks on monkeys nipples...fucking loser you dont have a life you fucking motha fucker you can suck my dick you lil misrable piece of shit


 Wow. I'm have trouble finding the actual insults in here.... or most of anyones "FUCK OFF"s.

Mostly they are just claims that we suck on someone's balls (male) or are a whore (female).

We should probably made a "HatrifuckerBOT" than makes custom "fuck off"s for everyone


----------



## Hitorio (Aug 3, 2005)

Er...who's this guy?
I've never seen him.
He's quite violent with words and a wild imagination. But banning won't do enough.
He can just come back anytime, or maybe curse us in our sleep.....


----------



## jkingler (Aug 3, 2005)

Renzor you are such a whore and so is you're mama so suck on my balls you slut BIIIIAAAAATTTTCCCCHHH!!!! :-O [/end Hatrifucking]

I feel like my IQ dropped a gazillion points 

@KnK:


> Done. There was some space second from the top


It was almost dead on, but you correctly used a comma at one point--that's a dead giveaway that it wasn't the MrHatz we all know and love XD

I don't really understand how I made it on this list at all--I was in the same thread as him, oh...once, maybe? Anyways, I am surprised/honored/confused by all this Hatrifucking that was sent my way...

*jkingler copies Justice and sig quotes his "Fuck Off"*


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 3, 2005)

:rofl

Idiocy at it's purest level.
Who is this guy anyways. 
Never heard of him.............


----------



## Hitorio (Aug 3, 2005)

Some kinda badass, I Guess.


----------



## metronomy (Aug 3, 2005)

That was a most wonderful post.

I only wish he said something about me, I feel left out now.


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 3, 2005)

lol! damn i missed this.. we'll miss u Hattrickz :waves



> Idiocy at it's purest level.
> Who is this guy anyways.
> Never heard of him.............


he's a guy that had an agument with Sayoko in the past.. and when he went to complain about her.. the admins banned him instead :amazed 
he's from the Emirates.. iv talked to him a coupla imes.. he seemed ok.. but now when i see _this_ ...:S


----------



## Hermie (Aug 3, 2005)

HAH! I made the list! I'm kewl enough to be hated by hatrickz. XD


*has copied into his sig before he knew all the others did too...*


----------



## Sho (Aug 3, 2005)

Very interesting thread.  I've never heard of this guy though.


----------



## kapsi (Aug 3, 2005)

I agree with original poster.


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 3, 2005)

lol! this is stickied!
what an accomplishment.


----------



## Lien (Aug 3, 2005)

He continously uses the words: Fuck you and whore - I hope he intends to take grammar lessons whilst he's away and gone. It's not our fault he's like that =/



> FUCK YOU QT_LiEn YOU FUCKING ASIAN FUCKING WHOOREE...dont ever act superior you lilpiece of shit your a worthless piece of crap ill FUCK YOU ASIAN BUTT HOLE ANYTIME YOU CUNT YOU FUCKIN CUNNT YOU FFUUUCKKINN WHOOORORREEE...


 
You will never even come near me let alone "f*ck my butthole" - there's always gotta be a rotten one out of the apples, just that this one has been infected with some sort of intense neglection..., does anyone actually care that he hates us? 

I do feel kind of appreachiated that he took the time to do all of that


----------



## Jun (Aug 3, 2005)

Now now, I am HURT!!!  If there was an "angry section" in NF I should be the MOD. How come I got no fuckin' insults from this idiot!!? 

I feel so unwanted.


----------



## Othni (Aug 3, 2005)

Jun said:
			
		

> Now now, I am HURT!!!  If there was an "angry section" in NF I should be the MOD. How come I got no fuckin' insults from this idiot!!?
> 
> I feel so unwanted.



I feel ya, man  ...I didn't even get a mention even though he neg repped me for defending wayne brady.  



			
				mr fuckpants said:
			
		

> man...WTF....posting a picture of a black guy wont make you black in a million years...whity....get a life...



I'll miss your irrelivent spazms. ing


----------



## Crowe (Aug 3, 2005)

Seriously, i really admire his vocabulary. So many different forms of the same words and so many cool words like, fuck , mother fucker and the best insult in NF's history EVER:



			
				Mr.Hatrickz said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU GOOBA YOU MOTHA FUCKERERR WITH A FUCKING FUCKED UP NICK NAME


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 3, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Seriously, i really admire his vocabulary. So many different forms of the same words and so many cool words like, fuck , mother fucker and the best insult in NF's history EVER:




the differences are mostly spelling mistakes


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 3, 2005)

s



> FUCK YOU dragonzair dude shut the FUCK UP you with your fucking childish shit and drawings r u a fucking baby???...what the fuck you fucking bastard you cant say shit you fuckin parents mistake you FUCKIN PUSSYYYYYYY...



I got mentioned! Along with other smods/mods/admins/wtheck!!!

im soo happy! that means he sees my name everywhere! And he actually checked my artwork! That means he actually went through the artist gallery! That means, he actually likes my 'baby' drawings!! WHIPPEEE!!!

hey haztrcks, kharaa alaeki! xD we love you, you fucker xD you'll always be in our heart! we love you!!!  buahahah, btw, if i ever see you walking around teh streets *yeah, i live in the same country you do, honeyboy* im gonna go and personnally thank you for adding me to the list! wheee! xD

chos umeq to you too lover boy! xD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

Uh...I..Um...I don't think...Jesus..so much cussing...

 > Mr.Hatrickz(crap face)


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 3, 2005)

DoK said:
			
		

> haha you dumbshit, Dragonzair can draw way better than you. bye



 i love you, man!
i wish i have enough space in my siggy to put it :sad


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

Lol, he is so bannanated!!


----------



## Sayo (Aug 3, 2005)

lol, love this guy. . .


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

Dunna, Dunna, Dunna, Dunna, Dunna.PATMAN!


----------



## shinjuu (Aug 3, 2005)

"pwned"

.....


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Aug 3, 2005)

oh god that was piss funny.

i loved it


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 3, 2005)

Just a little note:
I hope you people won't think that we, people living in the emirates are like this xD He's just 'different' from us, but alot of them are nice *ask moe, he's uber nice!* . There are just some out there who are spoiled brats like him  and...'misuse' it...


----------



## Meijin (Aug 3, 2005)

dragonzair said:
			
		

> Just a little note:
> I hope you people won't think that we, people living in the emirates are like this xD He's just 'different' from us, but alot of them are nice *namely UAE, ask moe, he's uber nice!* . There are just some out there who are spoiled brats like him  and...'misuse' it...



Basically what dragonzair here is trying to say is, he's a certified idiot. *stamps approval*.


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 3, 2005)

> Basically what dragonzair here is trying to say is, he's a certified idiot. *stamps approval*.



^What Canti said xD


----------



## Kahve (Aug 3, 2005)

I bet i can tell what kind of music he listens to


----------



## Sayo (Aug 3, 2005)

> FUCK YOU SAYOKO....you fucking bitch...your as ugly as my ass just cuz the fucking losers who have no life in this forum masturbate in your pictures doesnt mean your hot you FUCKING UGLY SLUT...your a whore and yoll always be a whore no matter what you do...your mom is probably a hooker and your dad can suck my balls you lil twisted fucking motha fucking cock sucking ass licking BIAAAATTCCHHH....IV JUST OWNED YOU YOU HORSE HUMPING WHORE....YEEEH SUCK THAT SHIT YOU LIL WHOORREE


fuck cunt shit whore bitch cunt  


i can speak the way of the HaTrFuCkeD 2 (;


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Aug 3, 2005)

That was hilarious, but the "butthole" references were a bit on the disturbing side.



			
				Kahve said:
			
		

> I bet i can tell what kind of music he listens to



What kind of music would that be?


----------



## Lien (Aug 3, 2005)

Gangsta rap most probably? 

what type Kahve?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 3, 2005)

> What kind of music would that be?





> Gangsta rap most probably?


i don't think it's the music, his uncle (his dad died)  used to hit him with a belt when he was young. . .


----------



## Codde (Aug 3, 2005)

QT_LiEn said:
			
		

> Gangsta rap most probably?
> 
> what type Kahve?


Well believe it or not, it's possible that "rap" isn't the only type of music that contains the type of language prominent in Sir Hatrick's vocabulary. Especially consider how you can take the use of capital letters as screaming which is more akin to certain genres of Rock and other branches of music. ... (Your post remind spme of how many ignorant people blame crimes on rap and so on without taking into account the fact that that's not the only music with "vulgar language.")


----------



## Lien (Aug 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i don't think it's the music, his uncle (his dad died) used to hit him with a belt when he was young. . .


 
lol Sayoko you are mean...


----------



## Psyonic (Aug 3, 2005)

i didn't get mentioned . Well, I am new here.


----------



## Ryu (Aug 3, 2005)

I think I'm the only mod not on that list X] 
Go me! *angel*


----------



## Hermie (Aug 3, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> I think I'm the only mod not on that list X]
> Go me! *angel*


Nope, me and DZ aren't mods, dunno who else...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow this guy is a hater, he even hates moe :amazed 

*rapes javaa235235345t/hatrix/sasukeavenger or something* 

I should get more involved in the hate wars around here, I feel left out ;_o


----------



## Gooba (Aug 3, 2005)

> Nope, me and DZ aren't mods, dunno who else...


Why is that relevant?

Actually, 3 out of 4 Admins, 5/10 Smods, and 9/10 Mods weren't on it.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> fuck cunt shit whore bitch cunt
> 
> i can speak the way of the HaTrFuCkeD 2 (;


You should go inflitrate a HaTrFuCkeD base.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 3, 2005)

Personally I think you guys are the idiots. What this man did here is art in it's purest form.

He wasn't well known at all, he made a goodbye thread, now everyone is talking about him and trying to own him right back. Guess what? He's not here and he doesn't care, that is why he did actually pwn anyone who tried arguing back at him.

He is famous now, I used to dislike him before this. But now, he has earned my respect.

This is how you go out with a bang. 

Instead of stoping and admiring his art, you people are arguing back at him. Pathectic.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Personally I think you guys are the idiots. What this man did here is art in it's purest form.
> 
> He wasn't well known at all, he made a goodbye thread, now everyone is talking about him and trying to own him right back. Guess what? He's not here and he doesn't care, that is why he did actually pwn anyone who tried arguing back at him.
> 
> ...



Personally he sounds like an idiot


----------



## ninamori (Aug 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> This is how you go out with a bang.


Ever heard of "Zerolok"?

Now _that_ was going out with a bang. 'Spect the Vil. 'Spect. >/


----------



## less (Aug 3, 2005)

I will grow, I will argue, I will not be ignored!
And one day, when another martyr thread rises
like pillar of fire from the forums
I too
shall be HaTrIfUcKeD
That is my way of the ninja.


----------



## Codde (Aug 3, 2005)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> Ever heard of "Zerolok"?
> 
> Now _that_ was going out with a bang. 'Spect the Vil. 'Spect. >/


Oh? Must've been a very quiet bang that was.


----------



## ninamori (Aug 3, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Oh? Must've been a very quiet bang that was.


No, it had the whole forums in chaos. I got on the bad side of almost -every- member. I got PM'ed because I defended him.

It was a bigger bang than this.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 3, 2005)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> No, it had the whole forums in chaos. I got on the bad side of almost -every- member. I got PM'ed because I defended him.
> 
> It was a bigger bang than this.


Don't know about that. But isn't/wasn't Zerolok a high profile member?

While this guy was a total nobody and now everyone is talking about him. Quite a bang for a nobody in my book.


----------



## ninamori (Aug 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Don't know about that. But isn't/wasn't Zerolok a high profile member?
> 
> While this guy was a total nobody and now everyone is talking about him. Quite a bang for a nobody in my book.


People knew about Hatrickz.

But still, being slightly known and bringing complete chaos is a bigger bang than being "unkown" and getting laughed at.

People were mad at Vil. Nobody's mad at Hatrickz.

And people still look down on me for defending Vil. XD


----------



## Meijin (Aug 3, 2005)

Everyone knew him for his stupidity that was posted in the Complaints Department. You might want to take a little look.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 3, 2005)

To bad I missed the Zerolok bang then, sounds intresting and just so you know I knew this asswipe Hatrickz from the complaints department, that's why I said that I used to dislike him before this.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 3, 2005)

Darn, I wasn't mentioned. Oh well, can't have everything I suppose. I believe it's pretty apparent that this person had quite a few problems, but overall, that is by far one of the worst pieces of literature I've ever looked upon with my eyes. 

Although, I can say one thing. Knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Codde (Aug 3, 2005)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> No, it had the whole forums in chaos. I got on the bad side of almost -every- member. I got PM'ed because I defended him.
> 
> It was a bigger bang than this.


That's odd... I never knew anything about this. Though I do put Zerolok on the same page as Mr. Hatrickz. But I'm sure Zerolok does it more on a regular basis(in real life at least given his attitude...).  

But the whole forums doesn't neccessarily equal only the people who tend to frequent the offtopic, general discussion, and so on. (Which is probably the reason why I had no idea of this "chaos" given that I don't usually really post or even view this section much.)



			
				Ninamori said:
			
		

> People knew about Hatrickz.
> 
> But still, being slightly known and bringing complete chaos is a bigger bang than being "unkown" and getting laughed at.
> 
> ...



Only mention of Hatrickz I've seen before this, didn't mind him... at least he doesn't suck up to mods (as far as I know), and he was unrightfully banned IMO (from how I hear he was banned, I really do dislike double standards...). 

Maybe people are mad at "Vil" because... "Vil" well is worse than Hatrickz... 

And you can't always assume why people look down on you...


----------



## ninamori (Aug 3, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> And you can't always assume why people look down on you...


They tell me that's why. 

And I'm done with this conversation. Don't feel like discussing it anymore.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Aug 3, 2005)

QT_LiEn said:
			
		

> Gangsta rap most probably?
> 
> what type Kahve?



*If* Kahve thinks that "Gangsta rap" is what makes you act like that, then he/she is an ignorant tit.


----------



## Lien (Aug 3, 2005)

No, no one has said anything about it. Kahve is not an ignorant tit, he did not say anything except for "I bet I know what type of music he was listening to". 

He did not say, it was. I made a guess. Please - the question mark was there.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Aug 3, 2005)

I said if, I even made it bold.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 3, 2005)

QT_LiEn said:
			
		

> lol Sayoko you are mean...


i know, that's why he apparantly hates me and vash and the rest, *still wants to know why he hates moe*  =<


----------



## Codde (Aug 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i know, that's why he apparantly hates me and vash and the rest, *still wants to know why he hates moe*  =<


Well it really doesn't take much thinking to figure out. Even from the few posts of him I saw, I can easily figure out why he bears some resentment towards you and some mods.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 3, 2005)

> Only mention of Hatrickz I've seen before this, didn't mind him... at least he doesn't suck up to mods (as far as I know), and he was unrightfully banned IMO (from how I hear he was banned, I really do dislike double standards...).


 I didn't agree with his ban either. However, I am able to admit that I was wrong about that. 

I mean, look at this thread. Even he was wrongfully banned, he gave "FUCK OFFs" to not just the people that "wronged" him, but to everyone.


----------



## Begoniax13 (Aug 3, 2005)

That was classic! I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!


----------



## Sayo (Aug 3, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Well it really doesn't take much thinking to figure out. Even from the few posts of him I saw, I can easily figure out why he bears some resentment towards you and some mods.


code your a dumbass, just laugh at this complete idiot instead of trying to defend him for whatever motivation you have :/


----------



## Codde (Aug 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> code your a dumbass, just laugh at this complete idiot instead of trying to defend him for whatever motivation you have :/


Well my definition of dumbass appearnatly differs from yours. And I don't think I'm wrong here.... I'm not trying to defend him, well maybe to some extent as some of the posts in this thread I just find annoying or childish.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 3, 2005)

*read Mr. Hatrickz first and probably last post*

. . .

WTF!  you fukin forgot about me ya stupid maricon concha tu madre!!!!1
hijo de perra, porque mierda te olvidaste mi nombre conchudo cholo de mierda. cabron marica idiota, te voy violar tu culo y voy torturarte leento y bien rico. voy acostarme con tu hermana y voy follarle a tu madre marico imbecil!!! 

that mother fucker forgot about.........*I WANT IN!* 

ps: and dbcomix also wants in <.<;;


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I mean, look at this thread. Even he was wrongfully banned, he gave "FUCK OFFs" to not just the people that "wronged" him, but to everyone.



Everyone that posted in his complaints thread, and probably some other people that he didn't like.

I mean, I posted :





			
				Kno7 said:
			
		

> that was enjoying to read  keep it up!


His fuck off :


			
				Mr. Hatrickz said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU Kno7 you fucking loser you enjoy reading huh?...well read this FUUUCCKKK YOUUU YOUU SON OVA BITCH YOU CAN SUCK MY DICKS AND PIPE MY BALLS YOU LILE ASS SHITTYY FUCKING NOOOB...



he called me a noob! I just realised that! haha! this makes it even funnier!

I'm now glad I got mentionned. I'm gonna be famous:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 3, 2005)

wow that dude really hates everybody


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 3, 2005)

How can this guy hate moe?

Everyone loves moe....


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 3, 2005)

Javier..I almost understood half of your post! *feels proud* : 



			
				Mr. Hatrickz said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU Kno7 you fucking loser you enjoy reading huh?...well read this FUUUCCKKK YOUUU YOUU SON OVA BITCH YOU CAN SUCK MY DICK*S* AND PIPE MY BALLS YOU LILE ASS SHITTYY FUCKING NOOOB...





Masturbation probably got ahold of him. I mean, with 2 ding dongs..


----------



## Chas3265 (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow. He's a little angry huh?


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 3, 2005)

> Everyone that posted in his complaints thread, and probably some other people that he didn't like.



 xD
well, I've never posted in the same thread he does before, and never met him....so that sums it all up to:
him hating my skotw siggy


----------



## Meijin (Aug 3, 2005)

double-time said:
			
		

> wow that dude really hates everybody



He's so emo.


----------



## KK (Aug 3, 2005)

My fuck-off was so lame.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 3, 2005)

Absolut-Kaos said:
			
		

> How can this guy hate moe?
> 
> Everyone loves moe....


*raises hand*  i don't . . 

*get's looked at by a thousand eyes and lowers hand*


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 3, 2005)

> My fuck-off was so lame.



 Think of it this way KK. Now you won't have to have that _under construction_ in your siggy anymore.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 3, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> My fuck-off was so lame.



At least it made sense. I'm still trying to decode what mine means.


----------



## ninamori (Aug 3, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> My fuck-off was so lame.


I liked mine. He randomly said, "Shut the fuck up" (minus the dumb caps lock) after... Other random things, so I must admit, I'm pleased. xD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 3, 2005)

Mr. Hatrickz said:
			
		

> YES YOU ALL DESERVE TO DIE AND I HOPE YOU BURN IN HELL!!!!!
> 
> I JUST OWNED YOU ALL...AND YOU ALL HAVE JUST BEEN HaTrIfUcKeD
> 
> FUCK YOU VERY MUCH AND HAVE A FUCKED UP DAY


I love you too, sweetheart

BTW, no one attacks our Monny-chan and gets away with it.  

And here I thought he was gonna say to me "loser, cut your fucking whining and fucking get laid for fucking crying out loud" or something to that extent.

I wonder how are things going at the Konoha Court House.


----------



## ninamori (Aug 3, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> BTW, no one attacks our Monny-chan and gets away with it.


Awwwww.... 

I loff my Mario. <333


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 3, 2005)

I so loff ya too, our little Beltway Girl 
(if I say "my", then I shall feel the wrath of NN)
  

BTW, just once, if I could be an advisor, just to see how are things going at the Court House.

Shall we take a peek??


----------



## KK (Aug 3, 2005)

Canti said:
			
		

> At least it made sense. I'm still trying to decode what mine means.





> ....ILL FUCK YOU UP LIKE A ROOSTER FUCKING A CHICKER YOU HEEEAARR????



I'm confused.


----------



## ninamori (Aug 3, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I so loff ya too, our little Beltway Girl
> (if I say "my", then I shall feel the wrath of NN)
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe, Beltway... x3



I wanna be an advisor, too! It'd be fun! XD


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 3, 2005)

> I wonder how are things going at the Konoha Court House.



is it okay if the people at the higher places post...at least a few quotes from the court?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 3, 2005)

I agree.
Let's give this thread the same treatment the "Why 16Sasukes got banned thread" got.

See what Hatrickz is posting at Occa's Uke's Happy Farm (still remember's that particular temporary name change), then upload it here.
To quote the rabid audience from Jerry Springer:

"Let's see, let's see, let's see............."
Throw in a few "Je-rry, Je-rry, Je-rry......." too, pwease.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 3, 2005)

kukuku-duku


----------



## Necroziel (Aug 3, 2005)

i wish i was as wittyas mrhatrix
there is no banana


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 3, 2005)

necroziel said:
			
		

> i wish i was as wittyas mrhatrix
> there is no banana


I think "witty" went out the window when Hatrizxksx, or whatever the hell you spell his name, typed his 1st sentence.

BTW, any posts of his from the Courts we can see??
We want a show!!!


----------



## Necroziel (Aug 3, 2005)

lol witty - w + t =titty
math is fun


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *raises hand*  i don't . .
> 
> *get's looked at by a thousand eyes and lowers hand*



You Bastard! [/Kyle]


----------



## Kahve (Aug 3, 2005)

QT_LiEn said:
			
		

> Gangsta rap most probably?
> 
> what type Kahve?



Ain't it obvious? Or San Andreas Syndrome?


----------



## Lien (Aug 3, 2005)

Now someone is going to call you an ignorant tit lol - but its not me.


----------



## Kahve (Aug 3, 2005)

Ranjha said:
			
		

> *If* Kahve thinks that "Gangsta rap" is what makes you act like that, then he/she is an ignorant tit.


I've seen 15 year olds act like that from listening to the rap-scene.. so yes, it can make you TALK like that .. since it's "hip"...  Especially over the internet where it's safe to be a gangster... 
And don't call me an ignorant tit please.. it hurts me. :amazed 



			
				Code said:
			
		

> Your post remind spme of how many ignorant people blame crimes on rap and so on without taking into account the fact that that's not the only music with "vulgar language.")


I didn't even refer to the violence aspect of his post?


----------



## bobo (Aug 3, 2005)

This has got to be one of the best threads ever. Please dont trash it.


----------



## Kahve (Aug 3, 2005)

I met some wonderfull people in here.. so please don't...


----------



## Dyroness (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh man, I love this guy.
Lots of reps.


----------



## mow (Aug 3, 2005)

yesss, let the rage thrive in you.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 3, 2005)

bobo said:
			
		

> This has got to be one of the best threads ever. Please dont trash it.


lol, they stickied it so don't worry . . .


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 3, 2005)

We need to see what he said at the CourtHouse, if he did say something
**c'mon, we're talking about Hatrickz, he must be flaming the hell out of the Courts**

Let's see, let's see, let's see, let's see, let's see, let's see, let's see, let's see........

Great, this now reminds me of the trip I took to the Jerry Springer Show in  Chicago's South Side in '98.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Aug 3, 2005)

Kahve said:
			
		

> And don't call me an ignorant tit please.. it hurts me. :amazed




I didn't mean to hurt you. 

You must understand though, I listen to all kinds of rap and I don't go around attempting to violate "buttholes".

All genres of music have their downfalls, in rap it's bitches like Nelly and 50 Cent.


----------



## Gold Knight (Aug 3, 2005)

Just another guy who needs a good old-fashioned shotgun blast to the head...


----------



## CABLE (Aug 3, 2005)

I thought it was great how he in another thread where he was in a flame war with the mods he refered to his dick as "little Hatrickz".  at least he admitted it wasn't big.  also, whats with his 'gangsta talk' he says everything like he thinks hes some kind of gangster.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm still not in the list 

*feels offended*

bitch ass mother fucker >.<


----------



## Gold Knight (Aug 4, 2005)

he'd still be a disgrace to gangsta's.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 4, 2005)

Wait a minute, i remember him now.
He's the tit that had a go at Sayoko right?
saying "just shut and keep on sucking blondie" or something to that effect.

The fool.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2005)

LOL, who's Donkey Kong? XD  I don't even know who that guy is. 

EDIT:  Oh yeah!  I know who he is, he's the one who said Limp Bizkit was one of the greatest bands ever, And I told him otherwise.   

*In a Fred Durst voice* "Yeah!" XD

EDIT again:  Oh damn, we're talking about tits here?  Schweet! 

So what about tits?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 4, 2005)

and this proofs once again it all pays off to piss off people in the end


----------



## Angel Slayer (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't know! That guy had alot of time on his hands! Though I thoroughly enjoyed reading the whole post. The only thing that I wish he would of done, was to add me to the list, even though I'm a nobody on this forum, I would of loved for me to be on his list...it would of been funny reading his constant use of the f-word and such about how he is better than me. The only reason I did, and would of found it so much more comical if he had added me to his list, is because stupidity always makes me smile ^_^.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 4, 2005)

I wish that I was in his fuck off list. Actually I dont care since I didnt know the guy but anyway. Reading it reminded me of that time that I pissed Nighthawk off (I dont even remember doing it) and he said he was going to kill me. For a funny little laugh go to this thread .


Take The quiz yourself!


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 4, 2005)

Hm. I'm not in that list. How fun 

Seriously, why the hell is this thread still here and for all to see? You think this gives the forum a good name? I would say not.

This is a pathetic excuse for amusement and this should belong at the landfill.

Good day  ?_?


----------



## Codde (Aug 4, 2005)

Scen said:
			
		

> Hm. I'm not in that list. How fun
> 
> Seriously, why the hell is this thread still here and for all to see? You think this gives the forum a good name? I would say not.
> 
> ...


Hmm.... I agree with you for once....


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

just have to say wow.......that was so funny...and well...... anyways made me laugh so much......


----------



## Hermie (Aug 4, 2005)

Scen said:
			
		

> Seriously, why the hell is this thread still here and for all to see? You think this gives the forum a good name? I would say not.


Because it's funneh...


----------



## Gold Knight (Aug 5, 2005)

Actually I remember this guy now.  He posted in my "I'm Deaf!" thread.  He didn't say anything rude in that thread.  

Too bad...


----------



## Kahve (Aug 5, 2005)

Every forum has pinned threads like this.. it's like a good show-off that a forum can make a person go berzerk like that ..


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 5, 2005)

LoL what a wannebe.....


----------



## Sayo (Aug 5, 2005)

Gaara_81 said:
			
		

> WUT?!?!?! no me?!?!? ing


who are you?    O_o


----------



## Codde (Aug 5, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> who are you?    O_o


I don't see why there's a need to ask that question. Same can be said to nearly every member by nearly any member. "Who are you?" Heck I've seen Gaara_81's name mentioned more than yours. Though not neccessariy in a good way...


----------



## Gaara_81 (Aug 5, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> who are you?    O_o


even Sayoko doesn't remember me....:sad


----------



## Gaara_81 (Aug 5, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> I don't see why there's a need to ask that question. Same can be said to nearly every member by nearly any member. "Who are you?" Heck I've seen Gaara_81's name mentioned more than yours. Though not neccessariy in a good way...


 and yet, i still have my own fanclub


----------



## Reznor (Aug 5, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> I don't see why there's a need to ask that question. Same can be said to nearly every member by nearly any member. "Who are you?" Heck I've seen Gaara_81's name mentioned more than yours. Though not neccessariy in a good way...


Well, who are *you* then?


----------



## Gaara_81 (Aug 5, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Well, who are *you* then?


no. the question is, who are you?


----------



## Kahve (Aug 5, 2005)

Who are you too? :


----------



## Gaara_81 (Aug 5, 2005)

Kahve said:
			
		

> Who are you too? :


im an 11 year poseing to be an 18 year old so i can get into the bath house


----------



## Kahve (Aug 5, 2005)

*Slips a fake ID*


----------



## Gaara_81 (Aug 5, 2005)

Kahve said:
			
		

> *Slips a fake ID*


 awsome


----------



## Kahve (Aug 5, 2005)

Gaara_81 said:
			
		

> awsome


  :


----------



## Sayo (Aug 5, 2005)

> I don't see why there's a need to ask that question.


# mind your own buisness you don't know how we interact with eachother . . .
=\


> even Sayoko doesn't remember me....


lol i don't think we ever talked till now o0 
*beats brain with stick*


----------



## Crowe (Aug 5, 2005)

Gaara_81: Please return where you came from. K.thx


----------



## iaido (Aug 5, 2005)

Buwhahahahahaha


----------



## Codde (Aug 5, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Well, who are *you* then?


I am your unfriendly foreign neighborhood Code.



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> # mind your own buisness you don't know how we interact with eachother . . .


Well seeing as how you were asking that to someone you don't know. You seem to say "we interact" like you know you are simliar to that person. Yet I am not. So I guess I'm some alien creature? ... Basically people who are full of themselves and another person says something, they tend to respond with "Who are you?" Which is a completely useless question as I tried to point out. 



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Well, who are *you* then?


So after that previous comment I guess I am an alien. Probably a citizen of Betelgeus or something....


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 6, 2005)

XD Wow. Reminds me of the SHC Grunts off of Conker. "Take that you mother fucking cock sucking asshooole!"


----------



## Shin-Uchiha (Aug 6, 2005)

Uh...? I'm not going to ask.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Aug 7, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> # mind your own buisness you don't know how we interact with eachother . . .



I think ?Code? can comment on anything said in this forum, if you really want people to mind their own business; use the PM feature.


----------



## Gaara_81 (Aug 7, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Gaara_81: Please return where you came from. K.thx


....it was a joke.....gosh


----------



## Sayo (Aug 7, 2005)

Ranjha said:
			
		

> I think ?Code? can comment on anything said in this forum, if you really want people to mind their own business; use the PM feature.


i just don't like the way he speaks, lol .. . 


> Well seeing as how you were asking that to someone you don't know. You seem to say "we interact" like you know you are simliar to that person. Yet I am not. So I guess I'm some alien creature? ... Basically people who are full of themselves and another person says something, they tend to respond with "Who are you?" Which is a completely useless question as I tried to point out.


i mean, wtf.


----------



## Neon (Aug 7, 2005)

I was laughing until he insulted MOE and Reznor.  

And i feel bad i didn't make his fuck off list


----------



## mow (Aug 7, 2005)

^ he's fuck off to me was HILARIOUS. It's in arabic, and not only that, but in SUDANESE arabic. How considerate of him to take the time and  insult me in my native tounge XD


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 8, 2005)

> ^ he's fuck off to me was HILARIOUS. It's in arabic, and not only that, but in SUDANESE arabic. How considerate of him to take the time and insult me in my native tounge XD



i understood bits of it 

but actually, imo, your's was the most harshest one, coz he said it in a totally different language xD he turned 'fuck you' 'whore' and 'bitch' into the lamest words you can ever think off xD

i gotta say tho, that the 'chos umeq' bit didn't amuse me at all  makes me feel like scrubbing a cheese grater against his...'little hatrickz'....


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2005)

If they haven't already I smell  an FC.


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 8, 2005)

Why is Mr. Hat so mad?


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 8, 2005)

oh...he's not mad...he's just leaving the forums forever, and he's gunna miss us soo much..that's just his parting gift..as a joke, he sent us pms saying he'll send each one of the mentioned, flowers. In short, he's just showing he loves us.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2005)

Isn't that nice


----------



## Kahve (Aug 8, 2005)

An FC in his name would be the ultimate victory...for HIM...


----------



## DevilB0i (Aug 8, 2005)

LOL i feel you Mr. Hatrickz


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2005)

Kahve said:
			
		

> An FC in his name would be the ultimate victory...for HIM...


But I still wouldn't put it past somepeople to make one anyway.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 8, 2005)

This guy seems to be even worse than 16sasuke, oh well im guessing this is what he wanted though, to have his thread stickied so he can be famous around the forums.

Though i cant really see the honor of being a famous idiot?


----------



## Zerolok (Aug 8, 2005)

Hah, I still think mine was better and more concrete.


----------



## Lien (Aug 8, 2005)

Sayoko how comes you've logged on as your old user today? Or did you lose all those posts and decided to go back to the old username? o_O


----------



## mary no jutsu (Aug 9, 2005)

oh my gosh that was so mean.  that made me mad.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Aug 10, 2005)

Guess I didn't fuck you off? That makes me sad.:sad


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 10, 2005)

I can't even remember what I did to piss this guy off. 
I find it funny that he thinks I'm a girl though.
Or should I feel insulted?...


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Aug 10, 2005)

Maybe he knows you're a guy, but still wants you to suck your you know what.


----------



## clockwork (Aug 11, 2005)

​


----------



## Kagenin (Aug 12, 2005)

^^^^ whats that post to be? ^^^^

Err why did he (author of this thread) do that?


----------



## Swizzy (Aug 13, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHHAha damn that was funny reading what he wrote, needed a wider vocabulary i think, instead of the same repeated words


----------



## Sayo (Aug 13, 2005)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> I can't even remember what I did to piss this guy off.
> I find it funny that he thinks I'm a girl though.
> Or should I feel insulted?...


mods added more people for some reason :/
 now it looks fake. . .


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 13, 2005)

Wish they could've added me!!! Now it's too late.


----------



## Rin <3 (Aug 14, 2005)

WOW!! COOL!!!! :rofl

That was a good laugh!!! :rofl


----------



## monk3 (Aug 14, 2005)

omg he actually did that to me. hahaha. he needs to learn how to spell. did he just like make a list in his free time and go "ok so who pissed me off on this forum and what should i do to get them back?"


----------



## Rin <3 (Aug 14, 2005)

Seriously.....Ive never seen him ever before in NF o.O


----------



## itachidattebayo (Aug 15, 2005)

I gonna bet that there is at least a 100 "fucks" in his post.....I'll be banker XD!!!!!


----------



## slasher1001 (Aug 15, 2005)

it's actually less than100 'fuck',so i guess you lost the bet.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 15, 2005)

This thread will rival the movie _Scarface_ in the category of _*Most Times The Word "Fuck" Has Been Used*_

OK, Now I have a brainstorm.
What's the over-under for this thread to have the most "Fuck" words by the end of the week??

The number is 124.5 (124 being the number of times the word "Fuck" was used on _Scarface_)


----------



## Masaki (Aug 15, 2005)

One day, I, too, shall be acknowleged.  People will love me.  People will hate me.  People will put me into their long and dumbass rants.

(Don't any mods put me in.  I want to earn it.)


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2005)

I just wanted to spam, please continue. And if you  like it, fuck you.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice way to leave man im gonann give u ssome + rep


----------



## Goongasnootch (Aug 17, 2005)

Mr. Hatrickz said:
			
		

> I JUST OWNED YOU ALL...AND YOU ALL HAVE JUST BEEN HaTrIfUcKeD



That's a poor excuse for Pwnage if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Gaara137 (Aug 17, 2005)

mr. hatrickz...................................FUCK U!!! u fagget u couldnt find ur ass with both hands...fuck off...with that kinda fuckin post name it makes u sound like ur gay and i wouldnt dought it if u were gay.... i can shit on u from so high ull think god himself has shit on u!!! .............o and btw i did ur mom asswhipe!


----------



## Gaara137 (Aug 17, 2005)

o and if ur moms dead tell me ill give u good rep...


----------



## cube66 (Aug 17, 2005)

Why was this thread made a sticky?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 17, 2005)

cube66 said:
			
		

> Why was this thread made a sticky?


because he's part of NF drama history my newbish friend .. .


----------



## Kahve (Aug 17, 2005)

Every forum has a sticky like this... it's like a trophy!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 17, 2005)

Why am I not on this.....I feel left out.


----------



## Kahve (Aug 17, 2005)

Maybe in his heart, your karma echoes?  *Poetic*


----------



## DesertLily (Aug 18, 2005)

I feel very hurt right now.  I should have flamed that guy when I had the chance, rather than talked to him rationally.  >_<  Dammit, why am I so likeable?


----------



## Tidus (Aug 18, 2005)

all i can say is he is a fuk wit and just shut the fuk up


----------



## Rin <3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hes already banned...............


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 19, 2005)

:rofl 
HOmfg, that was priceless! Now, how did I manage to get on his shit list? 
Hm, I must have said something reasonable and adult in one of his complaint threads that pissed him off. Meh. Can I still rep him? *goes to see...*

I shall now have to make a giffie to commemorate this peice of history. The Hatrifux.


----------



## Rin <3 (Aug 19, 2005)

no you cant rep him 

Its a shame


----------



## vitruvianwoman (Aug 19, 2005)

Mr. Hatrickz said:
			
		

> aah man im leaving for good.....(yadda yadda yadda) AND HAVE A FUCKED UP DAY



for someone that hates everyone so much, you'd think that he'd just want to leave, rather than take so much time to think about and type out that whole long spew of delightful obscenities for our viewing pleasure... i guess since he spent so much time on that farewell parting, maybe he DOES care after all!  that, or his cable's broke...

i, for one, am quite astonished that someone of that, erm... _mentality_ is capable of using the computer at all...


----------



## itachidattebayo (Aug 20, 2005)

there is onli one word in his brain which is reasonable and that is 'fuck' and thats why he made this thread......lolx


----------



## Danchou (Aug 20, 2005)

This thread is ingenious. Too bad you can't rep.


----------



## Rin <3 (Aug 20, 2005)

Yup its too bad ing


----------



## Wrathlegendz (Aug 22, 2005)

OMG that was one of the funniest thing I have ever read and I used to be a mod of a few sites and in my time I have seen some flaming but good god that was just classic I laughed my ass off the whole time I was reading it man making this a sticky was one of best things you guys have done since i have been here man I am so glad I took time to just peek at this section


----------



## General Shino (Sep 27, 2005)

For educatonal Purposes


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

*pours out some liquor for Mr. Hatrifucked*


----------



## UtahCrip (May 10, 2006)

man why the fucc was this guy so angry over internet shit?


----------



## Robotkiller (May 10, 2006)

I wasnt mentioned


----------



## Dionysus (May 10, 2006)

Ah.  I remember this.  The anger was great in that one.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 10, 2006)

yeah that is mad funny, bwahahaha


----------



## kapsi (May 10, 2006)

This thread fails.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 10, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> man why the fucc was this guy so angry over internet shit?



It doesn't matter anymore, all that matters is... I'll spit it in two bars cuz.

*Harickz is in thugs mansion, chillin' with Tookie.
Sippin' Colt 45 with 2Pac and Biggie.
*


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

That was mad sad, yo. It reminds me of Hulkster in Heaven.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 10, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> That was mad sad, yo. It reminds me of Hulkster in Heaven.



Dry us off with spittin' some of your fire son.

I know you could hit bars like Bobby hits Whitney, all day everyday cuz.


----------



## Lien (May 10, 2006)

I didn't know this thread still existed. >_O


----------



## jkingler (May 10, 2006)

> I know you could hit bars, like Bobby hits Whitney, all day everyday cuz.


I retired my mic when Nybs left. It's just not the same, rapping here without him. *pours out more liquor*


----------



## CABLE (May 10, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I retired my mic when Nybs left. It's just not the same, rapping here without him. *pours out more liquor*



Those were good times.  Although Nybs sounds way to white to rap.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 10, 2006)

Wow..............what a psycho. 

Awwww too bad he was banned before I even came to the forums and I couldn't get a rant of my own 

Just curious, did anyone ever count how many times he said 'Fuck' or 'Suck my dick'?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 10, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> *Harickz is in thugs mansion, chillin' with Tookie.
> Sippin' Colt 45 with 2Pac and Biggie.
> *


Quoted for the truth.


----------



## jkingler (May 11, 2006)

> Just curious, did anyone ever count how many times he said 'Fuck' or 'Suck my dick'?


Not to my knowledge, but that would be interesting to know.


----------



## Id (Jun 18, 2006)

This thread reminds me of the movie “Half Backed” when Scarface quits and does his own personal fuck offs.

Fuck You
Fuck You
Fuck You
Your cool
Fuck You
And Fuck You
Im out bitches. 

(or something like that)


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2006)

Lol, the guy is weird, like if i thought to do some shit like that.

I would be typing typing typing, the ask my self ''wait why the fuck am i wasting my time with this''

Yeh i kinda know this shit is old, just my first time seeing it.


----------



## illusion (Jun 18, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> This thread reminds me of the movie ?Half Backed? when Scarface quits and does his own personal fuck offs.
> 
> Fuck You
> Fuck You
> ...



LMFAO!!

Anyways, like Gunners said, half way through this, I would've been like WTF am I doing?

This all started with the threads Hoodninja made (which I thought were hilarious). Hatrix kept tryin' to snitch on him, the funny thing is, he was the one who ended up being banned. I guess, Irony is not without a sense of humor.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2006)

LOl, im thinking about if my dad saw me writting some message like that, he would probably whoop my ass, yeh he would and cut out my net saying that it has fucked me up. Which in a lot of cases it would have.


----------

